# animal round in Mechanicsburg



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I love shooting at the NFAA nationals but it has been completely disorganized for several years now. 3 days at one location and 5 days at another. Monday thru Friday at one and Friday thru Sunday at another. I made plans to rent a motor home for Darrington and visit family in 2019 only to find out that the tournament was changed to Yangton. I wish that some stability could be organized. It has been guess-and-by-golly for too long. You are lucky to be in the know and not have to find out after plans are made. I will now have to visit my family in the Seattle area at the end of July instead of attending the Nationals because I had promised. Unlike the NFAA, I can't change my plans on a whim. Can you imagine changing Vegas to Yangton a few months before the tournament. Don't say it won't happen. I don't know when they decided to have the 2019 Nationals in Yangton instead of Darrington, but I found out last month on AT. I have to make plans at Darrington a year ahead of time. Money and family have to be arranged. I have a room at South Point reserved and now I hope it doesn't have to be changed to a Motel 8 in Yangton.


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

My thoughts on shooting 5 days and taking your higher score.i think if you go out on wednsday and shoot a 540 field round and you want to go out on saturday to try to better your score you should forfiet your wednsday score so you shoot a 540 on weds and a 530 on sat you get the 530.whats with the mulligans????hell if thats the case if you shoot a target and get an 18 and you want to reshoot it go ahead its the same thing.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

spotshot said:


> My thoughts on shooting 5 days and taking your higher score..


That won't be an issue in 2019 or 2020 as both have been bid and approved as 3-day events.

2019 in Yankton SD and 2020 in Darrington WA.

Editing because I just noticed this is in the Professional section, not the Field section: The Pros MUST shoot only three days for score, even when it is a 3/5 tournament. They can shoot practice rounds on the courses the first two days, but the last three days are the ones that count. No mulligan, same shooting conditions for all Pros.


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

wa-prez said:


> That won't be an issue in 2019 or 2020 as both have been bid and approved as 3-day events.
> 
> 2019 in Yankton SD and 2020 in Darrington WA.
> 
> Editing because I just noticed this is in the Professional section, not the Field section: The Pros MUST shoot only three days for score, even when it is a 3/5 tournament. They can shoot practice rounds on the courses the first two days, but the last three days are the ones that count. No mulligan, same shooting conditions for all Pros.



I see that IFAA Worlds is in Darrington in 2020 will they be run before or after NFAA?


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

FiFi said:


> I see that IFAA Worlds is in Darrington in 2020 will they be run before or after NFAA?


Where did you read that the IFAA World Field will be in Darrington (or anywhere in US)? Per the regular rotation, the event should be in Europe in 2020, and I have heard it will be in Estonia.

The IFAA Book Of Rules here: http://ifaa-archery.org/index.php/documents/rules/ifaa-book-of-rules-2017 has the rotation schedule.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

+The World Field Archery Championships are in Yankton in 2020 as per their Web site
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World_Field_Archery_Championships Why else would the NFAA make these changes obviously they know something


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

They are talking NFAA Type field


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Looking at the Wikipedia article you cited, which shows the event was held in Cortina Italy in 2018, and will be in Yankton SD in 2020, THAT is the WA (used to be called FITA) Field.

NOT the same as the IFAA World Field.

WA uses targets that are black with yellow center spot. IFAA uses the same targets as NFAA (White and Black rings for Field round, Black with white spot for Hunter round).


----------

